# Seeking straight female gamer, 18-25, near Atlanta or SE Texas (inquire within)



## RangerWickett (Mar 11, 2004)

Additional requirements:
Must be literate
Must realize this is a joke
Must be able to appreciate a 'Nice Guy' and be content not to be dating an 
Ability to type 30+ wpm.
Preferably should not like furries.
Preferably should have . . . well, nice breasts (based more on proportion than on size alone).
No Hongs allowed.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Mar 11, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Preferably should not like furries.




Wickett the Warrior thinks he's gonna get a chick that doesn't like furries???


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 12, 2004)

I personally am not furry.  Little known fact, Ewoks are all just human pygmies, but we wear the pelts of the dreaded Vermicious Knid to frighten our foes.  So no, hopefully the ladies won't be big into fur.

I, however, don't mind the occasional Hawaiian sandwich.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryan: think, _then_ post.

I've heard about Russian mail-order gaming brides, but this isn't the place for those, either.

Klunk.


----------

